# Holidays and Occasions?



## PreciousDove (Sep 16, 2022)

When a popular holiday or occasion comes up do you make food that goes with it? Example Thanksgiving..do you make turkey? Christmas do you make Christmas shaped cookies? etc.. With St Patricks Day being March 17th will you make Irish dishes? Do you follow tradition or go on your own? If you do what do you do?
With Halloween being next month do you decorate for it? Do you buy candy for kids?


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 16, 2022)

I avoid all holidays as much as possible.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> When a popular holiday or occasion comes up do you make food that goes with it? Example Thanksgiving..do you make turkey? Christmas do you make Christmas shaped cookies? etc.. With St Patricks Day being March 17th will you make Irish dishes? Do you follow tradition or go on your own? If you do what do you do?
> With Halloween being next month do you decorate for it? Do you buy candy for kids?


Do You ?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I avoid all holidays as much as possible.



I'm  getting there .....   days of big family Thanksgiving and Christmas gatherings are behind me  ...  I just have the memories to live with now. 

Halloween  is still  a big occasion at my younger daughter's house,  with her kids,  and I try to enjoy it for them .. I contribute candy.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 16, 2022)

Back in the day Holidays and Occasions were celebrations with family and friends. Today they are emails, packages bought on line, maybe a Zoom meeting, etc.... Signs of our time. The new normal. Interesting question "what is there to celebrate anymore?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2022)

Except for Christmas Eve, not any more.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Do You ?


i used to but not anymore since both my parents died in 2008-2009.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 16, 2022)

I have in the past...but not anymore.  It's just another day.


----------



## Remy (Sep 25, 2022)

No, not really. I like to make stuffing once a year, at least. I wouldn't mind doing more baking if I ever fully retire. The problem is, I'm the only one to eat it. And I love baked goods.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Sep 29, 2022)

I enjoy the Holidays; my favorite is Christmas. Even though it is my 
very favorite holiday, I still like Halloween (for the young ones) and
Thanksgiving for gatherings and lovely foods, other Holidays during
the year, I acknowledge I think to some degree, just pleasant things.


----------

